# Happy Birthday to me! Post me your Worst Verse!



## Sialia (Oct 1, 2003)

It is my annual birthday tradition to demand gifts of Bad Verse from my friends.

Guess what?  This year, you folks are elected to pay my chosen tribute.

Rules are: 
1. it has to be your own verse. Can't be someone else's.

2. It doesn't have to be fresh, feel free to recycle old ones.

3. Eric's Grandmother is watching.

4. Since we're posting here, try to make it at least vaguely RPG related.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 1, 2003)

Fathoming Cthulhu
Is like living among Zulu.

Happy Birthday, Sialia


----------



## Berandor (Oct 1, 2003)

In a land of hate and war
where no trust has been before
little Sialla has been born
daughter to two en'mies sworn

She grew up and grew in power
made it to a Story Hour
still she could not right all wrong
or stop Nebin in mid-song

with death around her, lurking danger
she turned around, said to the ranger:
"Why in all nine hells must we
in Piratecat's adventure be?"

--you requested a bad poem, so it doesn't make sense on purpose 

Happy B-Day


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 1, 2003)

There once was a poster named Sialia...argh.

Sialia once posted on E.N.World
And into the void a challenge she hurled
She wanted some verse, for her birthday
So all of the others set aside their play
They pondered and searched and scratched their heads
And started to wish they could return to bed
For as I have honestly just found
It's almost impossible to find a rhyme for Sialia.

The. End.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Oct 1, 2003)

Sialia, inter alia, Cthulhumania!

Cheers


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Oct 1, 2003)

You are a year older starting from now
And all who don't know you are crying out "How"?
When what they should ask is not "how" but "why"
But I guess that's because we are all kinda shy.



@Tallarn:
Great! That's pure genius!


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 1, 2003)

sialia has meter problems,
 her name is a poetry goblin,
 she used to game with the piratecat,
 who couldn't stand a habit like that?

 she is queen of some government hole,
 where she acts like an archivist mole,
 she just sits there all day in storage,
 looking for things she can forage.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 1, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> It's almost impossible to find a rhyme for Sialia.



Fie! Fie, I say! 

*********
An avatar maker named Sialia
Depicted Old Ones in all their regalia.
This opened a gate,
Which quite sealed her fate,
For it 'ported her straight to Westphalia.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Henry (Oct 1, 2003)

It's a long way to Bostonmassy, 
It's a long way to go; 
It's a long way to Californy, 
And the sweetest girl I know. 
Good-bye, Piccadylrath, 
Farewell, Nolin Square: 
It's a long, long way to Bostonmassy, 
But my heart's right there.

.....You said BAD verse, so I obliged! 


Happy Birthday, Milady!


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 1, 2003)

Happy birthday! We meant to call you last night at midnight our time, but we fell asleep too soon. I wish we could be there with you today, but instead you'll have to suffer my verse.

Another candle on the cake
they build up every year
and after asking 'bout your age
a stranger just might sneer!

"It could not be!" the man would say
"You look so very young!
You shouldn't try to fool us
leaving your true age unsung."

But age we do, and on October's
milestone we cheer
We do not hoot, or snort, or scoff,
or hiss, nor boo, or fleer

Because as we together
climb life's ladder rung by rung
Our lives are shared, and in my brain
your portrait I have hung.

And please note that I have used neither "dung" nor "tongue," thankyouverymuch. Go, me!


----------



## Greatwyrm (Oct 1, 2003)

Gamer's Birthday Haiku

Your dice are not old,
but you are.  Roll for new stats.
Gaming never dies.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Oct 1, 2003)

[Crosses hands behind back and recites, in Sam fashion]

The bestest friend there's ever been
When fighting orcs or big thri-kreen.
Or just to while the day away,
in heartfelt talk and endless play.

Oh, but that don't do it justice by half...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 1, 2003)

Haiku:

Random encounter.
We roll for intiative.
Alas! TPK.

Piratecat's monsters-
Fiendish kitty creations.
Templated madness.

Those dockside royals!
They wrote the book on child care.
Stone Bear takes a page.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 1, 2003)

To the Meta Cave,
Boy Wonder! And have yourself
a Happy Birthday!

(it's even a haiku!)


----------



## Sinistar (Oct 1, 2003)

Dice dancer with delirious dreams
slaying such scum, forever it seems
birthdays better than beholder beams
Wishing you happiness with joyous screams

happy birthday
happy birthday
happy birthday


----------



## Joshua Randall (Oct 1, 2003)

Greatwyrm said:
			
		

> Gamer's Birthday Haiku
> 
> Your dice are not old,
> but you are. Roll for new stats.
> Gaming never dies.



Now that - THAT - is great poetry.


I'll try my hand at this haiku thing:


Fair Sialia!
D&D rejuvenates;
Thus, what matters age?


----------



## babomb (Oct 1, 2003)

You drew the baby Elder Gods,
Taught us the ABCs.
You made me lose most of my SAN
And laugh so hard I wheezed.

So, here's to you, Sialia,
On the day that marks your birth.
May you ever grow in pow'r of mind,
And nevermore in girth!

May the light of youth stay in thy face;
May thy breath always be minty.
May thy every move be filled with grace,
And may thy dice always roll twenty.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 1, 2003)

happy boithday!  

sorry, not feeling creative at the moment.


----------



## Sialia (Oct 1, 2003)

>Sniff< You guys are the BEST.


----------



## DanMcS (Oct 1, 2003)

There once was a girl of strange habit,
Involving syrup, whips, chains, and a rabbit,
Yep, that poster, Sialia,
Had her own type of -philia...
Ow, it's Eric's Grandmother, dagnabbit!


----------



## BSF (Oct 2, 2003)

Long day at work, 
quite tiring
Check EN World
Looking for thoughts
Inspiring

Sialia's Birthday!
A smile crosses my face
I'm thinking long and hard
but verse was ne'er my friend
words fall from my keyboard
some inane doggerel
that does not even rhyme
Midnight nears as I type
I succumb to despair
And just stop to say
Sialia!  Happy Birthday!

You said bad right?  Right!?


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 2, 2003)

I tried to call you late last night
but you were out of house
sparing you a dreadful song
sung by P'Cat and Spouse.

We almost sung to your babysitter instead.


----------



## Sialia (Oct 2, 2003)

yay!  I had the best birthday ever. Lots of good presents, good friends, pizza, happy kids, happy spouse, and even a trip to the movies that worked perfectly.

And a fine set of truly blissfully abominhable poerty.


Thank youall so much for your contributions.

I'm a happy happy old lady.


----------



## Sialia (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok, FYI, I’m not saying these are all good rhymes, but some of them are pretty close, depending on whether you pronounce it “see ah lee uh” or “see ay lee uh”.



animalia

browallia 

dahlia



psychedelia

marginalia

bacchanalia

regalia

echolalia



And, of course, 

it’s almost but not quite 

a rhyme for Thalia (the Muse of comedy and pastoral poetry)


----------



## KidCthulhu (Oct 2, 2003)

Sialia said:
			
		

> it’s almost but not quite a rhyme for Thalia (the Muse of comedy and pastoral poetry)





Yeah, because heaven forfend you muse urban poetry, or suburban poetry.  Cows are the only fitting subject for poetry.  Certainly if your other job is comedy.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 2, 2003)

My artistic works never go far
My drawings make others go "har de har har."
But Barendd did speak,
As did many that week,
Thanks for all the cool avatars!


Happy Birthday!  Was that bad enough?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 3, 2003)

I missed it! I and am so sorry...
My heart aches to know it's true.
You know I would-have if I could-have
sent a lilting verse to you.

Late wishes and words simply stink
No matter how fair they might be.
I guess I'll have to promise you
a belated birthday dance with me...

So see you at next year's Gen Con,
don't forget your dancin' shoes...
'Cause we'll have a Sialia-birfday-dance,
that will surely make the (EN World) news!



Sorry I missed it, lass!  Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## madriel (Oct 4, 2003)

Happy Belated Birthday, Sialia!


----------



## Mark (Oct 4, 2003)

The measure of any lifespan,
Is never as long as you plan,
You only get old,
Until you've gone cold,
So get all the games in you can...


----------

